# Lincolnton nc hoghappening



## Captain Morgan (May 1, 2006)

I've got a catering gig...tell me more about it....is it KCBS?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 1, 2006)

Never done the one in June, but have been to the one in November.  Great contest.


----------



## Puff1 (May 2, 2006)

That looks like alot of fun Bige1, I've been seeing more & more BBQ& bike events.
Those to me go hand in hand :!:


----------

